# High School Sports



## Minnow (May 20, 2010)

So here it is, I've been thinking for a while about signing up for some sports next year (soccer, most likely), but I'm having second thoughts.

Firstly, I'm not exactly the most athletic person in the world, so it'd be really good for me to get some more exercise regularly, especially because I won't have gym next year. I'm not too worried about it affecting my ability to play soccer, because I am pretty good, but, you know, I worry that I might let the team down or something, and I really, _really, _dislike most team sports because of the pressure of doing well not just for yourself, but for the team. I think, though, that I could get past this if it wasn't too serious, but I have no idea how serious it will be. I've never played a high school sport before, and every team is different, anyway.

Also, there's the commitment. The gym teacher told me that I'd be practicing every day afterschool for the season, and I don't know if I'd be able to handle that. I'm expecting a lot more work next year, because I'll be starting IB classes, and I like to do other afterschool things anyway (I volunteer at a tech store on tuesdays and will have chess on wednesdays, and probably anime club on mondays, but I might skip that*). Also, a while ago one of my friends was doing wrestling and he moaned everyday about how he'd stayed hours afterschool the day before. I don't want that to happen to me.

And the other players? What if they're all asshole jocks? I know soccer doesn't really attract as many jocks as other sports, but still. I want to be happy with my teammates, or else I won't have fun, which is half the point.

Also, the sports fees are $175, which, I guess, isn't that much for a whole year, but I don't want me/myparents paying that much if I wasn't really sure I wanted to do it.

But, then again, I don't think I could rightly not do any sort of organized exercise next year. As I said, I'm not really athletic, but I kind of want to change that.

So, I guess I could find some other activity, not through school. My dad has a free gym membership that extends to me, which I could use, or I could do some rec center thing, or just the city's teen soccer league or whatever, but I'm not sure. Life advice, plox?



*I know, nerdiest afterschool things ever, right?

EDIT: Was just looking on my school's athletics website; they don't have any girls' football or boys' volleyball. Is it normally like that? No girls' wrestling either.


----------



## Tarvos (May 21, 2010)

just play, in the beginning you'll be shit but everyone is at the beginning. practice and you'll be just fine.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't bother, frankly. you sound like you wouldn't enjoy team sports (you don't like the teamwork aspect (which is a pretty crucial aspect!), it's expensive and you'll have other commitments). I'm not bashing sport in any way; if you like it then you should pursue it. but signing up to a team is really something you should do if you're absolutely committed and are already fairly competent at said sport.

on the other hand, the free gym membership sounds incredibly good! working out is good because it's a solitary thing so you don't need to feel like you're competing with anyone. and if it IS free then that is a ridiculously good deal, rather than $175. of course there's the problem with motivation - if you don't make the effort to go to the gym then you're kinda screwed. also, if you don't know what to do at first, all that equipment can be pretty daunting. maybe get someone to show you the ropes first?


----------



## ultraviolet (May 22, 2010)

> but signing up to a team is really something you should do if you're  absolutely committed and are already fairly competent at said sport.


especially if you turn out to suck at said sport you will _loathe _going to practice.


----------



## Tarvos (May 25, 2010)

you can always ask for like a trial period or something


----------

